# SE and the benefits of having such a license



## McEngr (Apr 1, 2012)

I was just curious what some of you and your motivations are for obtaining the S.E. license in your respective career path.

For me, it's been several reasons:

1. To be respected among my peers that I am capable of the task.

2. To promote my own credentials in this down economy.

3. On the west coast where I reside, it actually is a requirement for facilities of a certain size, shape, and/or importance.

4. Great preparation for career-related problems. In the end, the study and effort makes us better engineers.

For some, it might be financial, the next step towards career-fulfillment, etc. I'd be interested to hear your story...


----------



## ipswitch (Apr 1, 2012)

I would say I want an SE for most of those reasons that you listed. Seems to me some companies in NYC want you to have an SE Exam under your belt even though it's not a requirement for licensure in New York State. I would like the SE for relocating to California is If choose to. It would make employment easier to find because the only thing I'd have to do is take the Seismic/Surveying/Legal exams.

Studying for the SE is also a great way for me to expand into private work since I only do bridge design.


----------



## Chosen One (Apr 1, 2012)

My reasons are the same as above...I already have a P.E. and in the states I currently do most work in don't require a SE license, yet. I want it mainly to have a leg up on the competition and for relocating purposes. The financial possibilities are also a plus. The preparation hasn't been easy, but I'm willing to put in the necessary work and have learned so much in the process.


----------



## dakota_79 (Apr 2, 2012)

My reasons are pretty much the same you list, but more importantly, at least for now, just need the exam to get my PE license (in non-SE state).

Since it's a general agreement among my colleagues and me that structural engineers (lower case) shouldn't be taking the Civil/structural depth 8-hr for licensure if all we do is structural work, even if our states still technically allow it.


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 2, 2012)

I have to agree with your reasons McEngr.

Personally, I took the Civil/ Structural depth as until recently, Alaska didn't recognize the SE designation. Now that it does, I have to get my SE to be "legal" for some of the projects my office pursues. This is particularly true with the CORPS, as they require a Structural Engineer for almost all of their RFP's.

I can continue practice as a Civil and design structures within the state, but going for my SE will be a better qualification when proposing on a new project or for future relocation possibilities.


----------



## rexman (Apr 12, 2012)

IL requires SE licensure for all structural projects, so that is the main reason. I am also in the process of going for full structural licensure in all States of the US.


----------



## Vinsanity (Apr 19, 2012)

SE I hope to get in the future, when I get the PE, my reasons are.

1. Im a licensed SE in a foreign country in SE Asia and esigned and built hig rise structures there, and wanted to be in the same status in USA .

2. To be the best SE as I can be as I have design structures all over the world. R

3.Recently I designed 3 bldgs in NYC and CA states and our company needs an SE instead they job it out since I dont have an SE yet.

Im preparing for it and hope to write it in the future.

Good luck everyone, but I know very few will pass and only the best SE can do it, if this is not for you, its not for you.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 19, 2012)

rexman said:


> IL requires SE licensure for all structural projects, so that is the main reason. I am also in the process of going for full structural licensure in all States of the US.


good luck with that...that many licenses will have lots of reneweal fees and PDH requirements.


----------

